

[Ask HN] Teach me how to unit test - uptownhr

Unit testing... Everyone knows what it is. However, when ever I try, I feel like I ended up wasting a lot of time and feel that my tests do nothing. Even worst, I feel like I cannot write tests for many things that I feel are important.<p>How can one learn to do proper unit testing? I see bunch of examples but none that really help me. I almost feel like a unit testing needs to be taught and hard to learn on your own.
======
vivekchand19
Unit testing is all about abstracting / mocking out all the modules connected
to the unit you are testing & just test your unit.

If you are programming in python,
[http://www.voidspace.org.uk/python/mock/](http://www.voidspace.org.uk/python/mock/)
would be the most preferred way of mocking out other external units connected
to your unit under test.

[http://alexmarandon.com/articles/python_mock_gotchas/](http://alexmarandon.com/articles/python_mock_gotchas/)
should make you an expert on mocking

